# Lighttpd running mediawiki with eaccelerator

## Letharion

I'm trying to set up a local mediawiki and I have a few questions.

I've managed to install lighttpd, got php support, mysql running and mediawiki installed.

(1) What experiences do you have of lighttpd?

A friend has repetedly told me that it's often superior to apache, true? not? when?

(2) When the mediawiki merging is complete, I get.

```

* vhosts USE flag not set - auto-installing using webapp-config

 * This is an installation

 * mediawiki-1.4.15 is not installed - using install mode

 * Running //usr/sbin/webapp-config -I -h localhost -u root -d /mediawiki mediawiki 1.4.15

* Fatal error: Your configuration file sets the server type "Apache"

* Fatal error: but the corresponding package does not seem to be installed!

* Fatal error: Please "emerge >=net-www/apache-1.3" or correct your settings.

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

Mediawiki however seems to run fine, since I get to the setup page.

Which configuration file is that?

(3) The mediawiki setup mentions turck-mmcache. I googled around and gather'd some info and more questions. This program will somehow significantly speed up the wiki by caching the php-script? Has turck mmcache been superseeded by eaccelerator, and will that work with lighttpd and mediawiki? Is memcached the same thing, or could both programs give even better performance?

 :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

Edit /etc/vhosts/webapp-config and change apache to lighttpd

----------

## cprior

 *Letharion wrote:*   

> will that work with lighttpd and mediawiki? Is memcached the same thing, or could both programs give even better performance?
> 
> 

 

I know it is an older post, but I wanted to comment on this:

 *http://www.eaccelerator.net/wiki/Faq wrote:*   

> Is eAccelerator working with php-cgi or php-cli?
> 
> This is not yet supported and it won't be supported in the near future.

 

Nevertheless there are quite some webpages saying that it is possible -- I always thought I had to regard PHP on lighttpd as a php-cgi installation?!?

----------

